# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Proverba në gjuhë të huaja

## Manulaki

Meqenese tema me fjale dhe shprehje shqiptare eshte hapur disa here dhe eshte plot shprehje kuptimplote, mendova se do te ishte mire te mesonim edhe nga popujt e tjere.

Po filloj atehere:

An old broom knows the corners of the house
(fshesa e vjeter i di vrimat e shtepise)

Honest work, never hurt
(puna e ndershme, nuk te demton asnjehere)

Work before pleasure (posi, ja menjehere  :@pp )
Pune perpara kenaqesise

----------


## Manulaki

Proverba indiane




> _In the world of the blind, the one eyed man, is king
> Ne boten e qorreve, cakerri eshte mbret.
> 
> There is love for rice, and love for relatives too.
> Ka dashuri per orizin, dhe dashuri per te afermin.
> 
> The grass is greener on the other side of the fence
> Bari eshte me i gjelber ne anen tjeter te gardhit_


Proverba kineze




> _A book holds a house of gold
> Libri fsheh nje shtepi te arte
> 
> Crows everywhere are equally black 
> Korbat jane kudo te zinj.
> 
> Distant water won't help to put out a fire close at hand
> Uji qe ndodhet larg nuk do ndihmon te shuaje zjarrin qe ke afer_

----------


## niku-nyc

"When you have given nothing, ask for nothing"

Albanian Proverb

Nga quotationspage

"After shaking hand with a Greek, count your fingers"

Albanian Proverb

Nga Amusingquotes

----------


## Tirana

meqenese nuk jan aq te gjata keto fjal te urta , a ka mundesi te na i perktheni ne shqip , pasi jo te gjithe din anglisht .

Para ca vitesh i kam mbledh koleksion shume fjale te urta nga shume shtete te botes . Tani po me jepet rasti ti hedh ne kete teme . Sot po e filloj me disa fjale te urta mbi gruan .


*Amerikane - Grate jane te kendeshme te biesh ne krahet e tyre , por jo ne duart e tyre . 

Spanjolle -Gruaja dhe vera e terheqin burrin nga gjykimi .

Franceze - Dobesia e burrit ben forcen e gruas .

Angleze - Gruaja e zemeruar eshte si gjarperi qe pickon .

Franceze - Gruaja qesh kur mundet dhe qan kur do vete .

Franceze - Gruaja eshte ajo qe e prish dhe e nderton shtepine .

Rumune - Nje shtepi pa grua eshte si nje violine pa tela .

Greke - Kundra helmit te gjarperit gjendet ilac , ndersa kundra inatit te gruas nuk ka ilac .

Latine- Femra e virtytshme kur e zgjedh burrin konsultohet me ndergjegjen dhe jo me syte .

Gjermane- Gjuha e gruas eshte si nje shpate , qe ajo nuk e le te ndryshket .

Spanjolle -Nderimi i nje gruaje konstatohet ne opinionin e mire qe kemi per te .

Franceze - Gruaja qe punon dhe pula qe ben veze dine vetem te bejne zhurme .

Franceze - Gruaja te fal vetem pasi te ka denuar .

Spanjolle- Gruaja dhe xhami jane gjithmon ne rrezik .

Franceze - Gruaja dhe bagetia duhet te kthehen ne shtepi gjithmon para mesit te nates .*

----------


## Tirana

*E pergjithshme - Vajza shikon grurin kur eshte plot , ai ul hunden .

Franceze - Vajza pa miq eshte si pranvera pa lule .

Latine - martesa e vajzes eshte aq e nevojshme , aq sa eshte hapja e nje pusi ku nuk ka uje .

Daneze - Hajeni peshkun kur eshte i fresket , dhe martojeni vajzen sa eshte e re.

Franceze - Kush ka vajze eshte gjithmon coban .

Gjermane- Vajzat e reja si rrush i fresket , vajzat e medhaja si rrush i thate .

Franceze - Vajza e madhe do te donte ti mblidhte me te dy duart ato qe dikur i ka shtyre me kembe .

Irlande- E merziteshme eshte ajo govat kur nuk lan rroba burrash .

Libaneze - Edukoje djalin sa eshte i vogel qe te te respektoje kur te rritet .

Ruse - Me nje djale mund te ecesh , me dy djem mund te fugosh , dhe me tre djem mund te shplodhesh .

Franceze - Martoje djalin kur te duash dhe vajzen kur te mundesh .

Polake- Djalin zgjidhe ne stervitjen dhe vajzen ne dans.

Latine - Duaje babane kur eshte i drejte dhe duroje kur nuk eshte 

Indian- Nje baba plak dhe me menge te grisuara qoft nuk te turperon .

Indian - Kripen e vlersojm kur nuk e kemi , dhe vleren e babait pas vdekjes se tij .

Gjermane - Babai qe le djem prapa nuk ka vdekur . 


                       Babe e bir 

Agleze - I ati koprac e i biri doreleshuar .

Libaneze - Une them qe djali im eshte rrugac , por  nuk dua qe ta degjoj nga te tjeret .*

----------


## Veshtrusja

En boca cerrada no entran moscas.Amistades y tejas, las mas viejas.A lo hecho, pecho.La experiencia es la madre de la ciencia.

----------


## oiseau en vol

*En décembre fais du bois
Et endors toi.*

(_Dimri do dru e fasule_ :D)

*Quand il n'y en a plus,
Il y en a encore.*

(_Kur nuk ka me, ka akoma_)

*Quand on n'a pas ce que l'on aime,
Il faut aimer ce que l'on a.*

(_Shtriji kembet sa ke jorganin_ ose
_Merre me leng se mishi shkoi_ ose
_Kur ske pula ha sorra_)

Perkthimet jane pak te peraferta se i kam harruar pak fjalet e gjyshes, por ndonje qe merr vesh frengjisht, mund te me ndihmoje :)

----------


## Davius

_Dum felis dormit, mus gaudet et exsilit antro_
When the cats fall asleep, the mouse rejoices and leaps from his hole.
-------Unknown

_Malum vas non frangitur_
A bad vase doesn't break.
-------Unknown

_Si tacuisses philosophus mansisses_
If you had kept quiet, you would have remained a philosopher.
-------Unknown

_Non olet._
It (the money I'm getting for this lousy job) doesn't stink.
-------Unknown

_Horas non numero nisi seranas._
I don't count the hours unless they are bright.
-------Common inscription on sundials.

_Sunt pueri pueri, pueri puerilia tractant._
Boys are boys, and boys do boy-stuff. (ie, boys will be boys)
-------Unknown

_Mulier cupido quod dicit amanti, 
In vento et rapida scribere oportet aqua_
What a woman says to her fond lover should be written on air or the swift water.
-------Catullus

_Risu inepto res ineptior nulla est_
Nothing is sillier than a silly laugh.
-------Catullus

_Nihil tam absurdum, qhod non dictum sit ab aliquo_
There is nothin so absurd as not to have been said by a philosopher
-------Cicero

_Occidit miseros crambe repetita magistros._
Repeatedly reheated cabbage will kill the poor teachers.
-------Juvenal

Calvo turpis est nihil compto
There's nothing more contemptible than a bald man who pretends to have hair.
-------Martial

_Si post fata venit gloria non propero_
If fame comes after death, I'm in no hurry for it.
-------Martial

_Nihil homini amico est opportuno amicus_
There is nothing more friendly than a friend in need.
-------Plautus

_Homo homini lupus._
One man is a wolf towards the other (man).
-------Plautus

----------


## romeoOOO

*ITALISHT!*


Non c'è due senza tre.
 (nuk ka 2 pa 3)


 Al cuor non si comanda.
(zemra nuk komandohet)


 A pagare e a morire c'è sempre tempo.
(per te paguar dhe per te vdekur ka gjithmone kohe)

----------


## shigjeta

*A ogni uccello il suo nido è bello* - _nuk ka si shtepia jote_

*A rubar poco si va in galera, a rubar tanto si fa cariera* - _te vjedhesh pak shkon ne burg, te vjedhesh shume ben kariere (hmmm, me siguri kete proverb kane parasysh politikanet tek ne :p)_

*Chi più sa, meno crede.* - _sa me shume di, aq me pak beson_

*Fidarsi è bene, non fidarsi è meglio*  - _te besosh eshte mire, te mos besosh edhe me mire_

*Il tempo guarisce tutti i mali* - _koha sheron cdo plage_

*Un nemico è troppo e cento amici non bastano*  - _nje armik eshte shume, njeqind miq nuk mjaftojne_

*Le cose rare son le più care*  - _gjerat e rralla jane me te vyerat_

----------


## romeoOOO

* Dal frutto si conosce l'albero.*
(nga fruti njihet pema)


* Batti il ferro finch&#233; &#232; caldo.*
(bjeri hekurit deri sa eshte i nxehte)


* Chi ben comincia &#232; alla met&#224; dell'opera.*
(kush fillon mire, eshte ne mes te punes)


* Chi di speranza campa, disperato muore.*
(kush jeton me shprese, i deshperuar vdes)


* Chi disprezza, compra.*
(kush percmon, blen)

----------


## Gunnar

keto me poshte nuk jane proverba me kuptimin e plote te fjales po them se do te kthehen ne te tilla pas 1 shekull psh. ne fakt ishin edhe komike prandaj po i postoj.

*All of us could take a lesson from the weather. It
pays no attention to criticism.

In the 60's, people took acid to make the world weird.
Now the world is weird and people take Prozac to make
it normal.

Never take life seriously. Nobody gets out alive
anyway.* 

P.S.te me fale hapesja e temes po jane ne anglisht :(

----------


## Diabolis

一条中国谚语是对于一只阿尔巴尼亚耳朵的没有什么东西

恶魔

----------


## Diabolis

Kjo me siper shqip eshte:

Nje proverbe kineze per nje vesh shqiptar eshte asgje
Djalli


Perdora:
freetranslation.com
dhe babelfish.altavista.com

----------


## Veshtrusja

grazie per perkthimin Diabolis

*Mientras se gana algo, no se pierde nada*

----------


## Lioness

*Como canta el abad,
Responde el sacristan.

El que mucho abraja,
Poco aprieta.

Cuando chupa el abeja, miel torna;
Y cuando el araña, en ponzona.

Puerta abierta,
El santo tienta.

En casa abierta,
El justo peca.*

*Buen abogado, mal vecino*. (nuk kane mendim te mire per avokatet spanjollet :D)

*Quien abrojos siembra,
Espinas coge.*

*Ni absente sin culpa,
Ni presente sin disculpa.* (shprehja e mia me e preferuara nga keto qe solla)

*Del dicho al hecho,
Hay gran trecho.* (me te thene e me te bere, eshte ne mes nje lum i tere.)

----------


## romeoOOO

NJi kerkese kisha un nese ja mundesi, qe tna i perktheni per ne qe nuk i dim ato gjuhe te huaja! :D


flm

----------


## bOndi_oo7

I'ts nice to be important,but more important to be nice.
 ( Eshte mire te jesh i rendesishem, por me e rendesishme eshte te jesh i mire)

 A little knowledge is a dangerous thing
 ( Te kesh vetem pak dituri,eshte gje e rrezikshme)

----------


## Nerona

Miti I sizifit, Albert Kamy

- njerëzit vetë prodhojnë jonjerëzoren
- krimbi gjendet në shpirtin e njeriut
- nuk ekziston përvoja e vdekjes

Populli

- pas lotëve sytë shohin më mirë


anonym

-  pamarrparasysh sa keq është thyer zemra jote, bota nuk ndalet për shkak të pikëllimit tënd

----------

